#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Samsung vs HTC

## Lorraine

Hi all,
You may have heard on these 2 brands. Samsung is somewhat old brand and HTC is somewhat of a new brand. But at the beginning of the HTC products, it highly marketed with new products and it seems that it is getting decreasing? Do you agree with me?
How HTC affected for the Brand loyalty of the Samsung?

----------

